# What the Holidays mean to me



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

The reason for this season is the same for me now as when I was younger. My family never gave a lot of material things for Christmas, we exchanged presents but our main focus was family. We always had special snacks on Christmas Eve that we didn’t have during the year. On Christmas morning we would get up and open presents, then get ready to go to my Grandparents home???? That’s what I remember most, is spending the day with my cousins, and playing all day. Life wasn’t always going the best, but when our family was all together it seemed to make things better. Now that Im 67 yrs old, I feel the same as when I was a kid, it’s all about my friends and family. How I feel about the Holidays (and every day) has only gotten stronger, I can always buy presents, but I can’t replace my friends and family. I’m sorry that people have for one reason or another no family, but to me family doesn’t have to be blood relatives. I hope everyone finds joy not only during the holidays but all year long.


----------



## MarkB (Nov 19, 2019)

Very well said. Merry Christmas to you and yours!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I'm in it mostly for the booze!


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

SJAaz said:


> I'm in it mostly for the booze!


I am sorry to hear that booze has such importance in your life especially at Christmas.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Well said, Tag! A surprise gift is nice, whether giving or receiving, but time spent with others is always priceless!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Grandpa Grumpy said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in it mostly for the booze!
> ...


Bah Humbug!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Well said, friend! Great post. Sometimes it's necessary to take a step back and focus what's really important. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Let me see.... seems like something very special happened a long time ago on Christmas. Hmmmmm. It’s what Christmas means to me.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

First as a lamb...


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Christmas is my favourite time of year. Sometimes we get lost In all the hustle and bustle of the season, and all the gift giving. All that is good and fun. But In our house, we will never forget the real reason for Christmas, the miracle that happened 2000 years ago that gives us all a chance. That's what Christmas means to us.

I hope everyone has a blessed and safe Christmas. Filled with family, love, laughter, and WAY to many sweets!!


----------



## MarkB (Nov 19, 2019)

Island made said:


> Christmas is my favourite time of year. Sometimes we get lost In all the hustle and bustle of the season, and all the gift giving. All that is good and fun. But In our house, we will never forget the real reason for Christmas, the miracle that happened 2000 years ago that gives us all a chance. That's what Christmas means to us.
> 
> I hope everyone has a blessed and safe Christmas. Filled with family, love, laughter, and WAY to many sweets!!


And plentiful ammunition.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

The words to Amazing Grace pretty much spell out my life. While Christ was not likely born in Dec. its a good enough time to celebrate the birth like Island so well said.



Island made said:


> Christmas is my favourite time of year. Sometimes we get lost In all the hustle and bustle of the season, and all the gift giving. All that is good and fun. But In our house, we will never forget the real reason for Christmas, the miracle that happened 2000 years ago that gives us all a chance. That's what Christmas means to us.
> 
> I hope everyone has a blessed and safe Christmas. Filled with family, love, laughter, and WAY to many sweets!!


.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I an In Idaho, Came home to find Two kids, four grandkids and one great grand kid, surrounded by four dogs and an outside temp of 20 degrees. Life is sweet, hugs and kisses all around and tall stories. The new GG son is the best looking little guy I ever seen! Went out this morning and picked a handful of russian olives. Going to teach my grand daughter to shoot frameless. Life is ever so sweet! Christmas is for kids, but we oldsters sure enjoy the company. Kids treating me like I was a king! Can't do anything for myself with out some one jumping in to help me. Did I mention that life was sweet?


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

That’s awesome SJAaz


----------



## watcher by night (Jun 14, 2010)

Tag said:


> The reason for this season is the same for me now as when I was younger. My family never gave a lot of material things for Christmas, we exchanged presents but our main focus was family. We always had special snacks on Christmas Eve that we didn't have during the year. On Christmas morning we would get up and open presents, then get ready to go to my Grandparents home That's what I remember most, is spending the day with my cousins, and playing all day. Life wasn't always going the best, but when our family was all together it seemed to make things better. Now that Im 67 yrs old, I feel the same as when I was a kid, it's all about my friends and family. How I feel about the Holidays (and every day) has only gotten stronger, I can always buy presents, but I can't replace my friends and family. I'm sorry that people have for one reason or another no family, but to me family doesn't have to be blood relatives. I hope everyone finds joy not only during the holidays but all year long.


very true, and I always enjoyed and enjoy getting ready for it... lots of fun getting the tree set up and a warm feeling to have the lights on


----------

